# Synth restarting application after update



## Gerard (Oct 19, 2017)

I use synth exclusively on my system. It works perfectly, with one exception. Some applications such as "dovecot" will fail after being updated if they are not restarted. How can I get synth to restart this application, in this example "dovecot" after it is rebuilt?


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 19, 2017)

I never took the time to learn which applications can be left running during an upgrade, and which should or must be shutdown prior.  And so I always took the safe approach: shutdown all my programs, let synth do it thing, and then start the applications back up.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 24, 2017)

You actually can't, it is not part of the ports-mgmt/synth "business". However, you could use something like sysutils/fsc to automatically restart mail/dovecot (and/or any other daemon) every time it fail.


----------



## dR3b (Oct 26, 2017)

Synth uses PKG, doesn't it? If so, you could use the following:

/usr/local/etc/pkg.conf

```
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = true;
```



> HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS: boolean
> When enabled, this option will automatically perform
> start/stop of services during package installation and
> deinstallation.  Services are only started on
> ...


----------

